# GMM Rip Shift Install



## SDTorrid (Nov 27, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a reputable shop to have a shifter installed? I have NO mechanical skill and live in a condo so garage space is tight. Live in San Diego but willing to drive to a good shop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2005)

you can do the shifter install in your car, with the door shut, and just a few hand tools.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Well....almost. the two front bolts will be difficult to get to without dropping the tranny mount. Plus you need to get underneath to remove the four nuts for the shifter boot cover.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

BIG_MIKE knows all lololol :cheers arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

1badgto said:


> BIG_MIKE knows all lololol :cheers arty:


not in this case.


----------



## SDTorrid (Nov 27, 2005)

SDTorrid said:


> Can anyone recommend a reputable shop to have a shifter installed? I have NO mechanical skill and live in a condo so garage space is tight. Live in San Diego but willing to drive to a good shop.



Ripshift arrived from the down under yesterday - only took about 10 days to get here. Taking the car to JBA for installation and possibly a tune. I will let you know how it turns out.


----------



## SDTorrid (Nov 27, 2005)

SDTorrid said:


> Ripshift arrived from the down under yesterday - only took about 10 days to get here. Taking the car to JBA for installation and possibly a tune. I will let you know how it turns out.


The guys at JBA are awesome. If you live in SoCal/San Diego check them out. They did an awesome job installing the Ripshift. I can't believe the improvement in shift quality. Pontiac should be smacked for not making the Ripshift standard or at least a dealer installed option


----------

